# Average wrist size?



## Avengeance (Jan 29, 2007)

Well.. what is average? I have a 7 3/4" wrist and I always thought that was a pretty good size wrist compared to most. Then I read somewhere on here someone had a 8" wrist... got me thinking about what is average?

Well?


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am 5 foot 11, just over 200 pounds, and with a scrawny 6.5 inch wrist. Oh well.


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

5 feet 10 and cursed with the six and a half scrawny wrist as well.

Best regards
Andy


----------



## Stanford (Dec 29, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## PoliceDog (Apr 8, 2007)

6-foot-3, 245 pounds - 8-inch left wrist. (and I always thought I had scrawny wrists :-s . Guess not!)


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm roughly the same size as the poster directly above and have 7 1/4" wrists.


----------



## Howard (Mar 11, 2006)

71/4 here.


----------



## J.Wayne (Mar 23, 2007)

*Do y'all know how sick and twisted this is !?!
*

my wrist is 7.688" see my post here


J.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 10, 2006)

7.25 as well


----------



## YOHOHO (Dec 15, 2006)

6'3" 260 8.25


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

5'11 180 pounds - 7" (on the money) wrist size


----------



## Echizen (Dec 3, 2006)

5' 11" 196 pounds - 6.75'' wrist~~


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, I must be Popeye.

69 inches tall, 165 lbs - 7-3/4 inch wrist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Imho this question can't lead to any result, nobody knows the "average" wrist size. :think:


----------



## Avengeance (Jan 29, 2007)

stuffler said:


> Imho this question can't lead to any result, nobody knows the "average" wrist size. :think:


Well average for this thread is 7.26". b-)


----------



## Phrooq (Jun 26, 2006)

C'mon, someone out there must have a 12 incher.


----------



## bleddrewsoe (Feb 13, 2006)

Avengeance said:


> Well average for this thread is 7.26". b-)


At 7 3/8" I am above average...What did I win?:-d :gold


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

5'9" 210lbs, and my wrists are a little under 7"


----------



## Sharky (Feb 19, 2006)

Me: 

Height: 5' 6", Weight: 175lb, Wrists : 6" dead!  looks like I have the smallest wrists so far!

It's quite funny because I can just about get away with wearing ANY size watch from a small 31mm Favre Leuba Sea-King to a Military Mark V which is just over 50mm inc crown/guard. Strange....


Mark


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Avengeance said:


> Well.. what is average? I have a 7 3/4" wrist and I always thought that was a pretty good size wrist compared to most. Then I read somewhere on here someone had a 8" wrist... got me thinking about what is average?
> 
> Well?


On the internet: about 8".

In reality: probably 15% less.

Am sure I've heard that before


----------



## hoochy (Mar 11, 2007)

6'1'' 17 stone, 8 inch wrist. Its all proportionate really. Mine dont look particularly big.


----------



## Avengeance (Jan 29, 2007)

publandlord said:


> On the internet: about 8".
> 
> In reality: probably 15% less.
> 
> Am sure I've heard that before


LMAO!


----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

7.25" here...and now comes the best: Almost every watch I wore and sold fitted the next owner like a glove, the same goes for pre-owned watches I purchased so far...so I guess that 7.25" seems to be the average wrist sizeb-)


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

7 3/4" for me. seems average. Shane would be the one to ask.


----------



## DW-5600E (Jul 29, 2006)

This is gonna sound weird, but my normal watch wrist(left) is 1-2 notches smaller than my right wrist. 

In fact, my left arm, leg and shoulder is smaller on the left than on the right. 

The bones are just smaller.

I look like a freak.


----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

DW-5600E said:


> This is gonna sound weird, but my normal watch wrist(left) is 1-2 notches smaller than my right wrist.
> 
> In fact, my left arm, leg and shoulder is smaller on the left than on the right.
> 
> ...


:-d :-d :-d

Don´t worry...I think that´s normalb-)


----------



## Matteeboy (Feb 18, 2007)

5'8", just under 12 stone (errrmmm - about 165lbs!) and another 6.5" wrister.

I get shrews laughing at my wrists :-( 
And wrens laughing at my ankles :-( 

Beaten Mother Nature elsewhere though - 42" chest, 30" waist :-! 

They were handy in martial arts though - Boney wrists really hurt when they block punches/kicks!


----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

Matteeboy said:


> 5'8", just under 12 stone (errrmmm - about 165lbs!) and another 6.5" wrister.
> 
> I get shrews laughing at my wrists :-(
> And wrens laughing at my ankles :-(
> ...


KEEP ON FIGHTIN`:-!

Gonna be out for a dive;-)


----------



## TimeAndAgain (Jul 5, 2006)

6.75", which means that 42-43mm is my max watch size, with 40-42 being ideal.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

TimeAndAgain said:


> 6.75", which means that 42-43mm is my max watch size, with 40-42 being ideal.


Heck no!
Post up a wrist shot of a 50 mm monstrosity on your wrist in the Dive Forum and they'll all swear it's perfect! :-d :roll:


----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

Tragic said:


> Heck no!
> Post up a wrist shot of a 50 mm monstrosity on your wrist in the Dive Forum and they'll all swear it's perfect! :-d :roll:


Guess you´re 100% right, John:gold

Them DOORKNOBBERS:-d b-)


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

I think you are correct above Joern.
Completely non-scientific obviously but I think somewhere around 7.25" is "average" for non-asians?
(Hopefully no one will construe that as a racist statement?)


----------



## DW-5600E (Jul 29, 2006)

Umm, just in case there are people who think I really do look like a freak, I was only joking. :-d 

With regards to the watch size dimensions in this thread, are we talking about the diameter with the crown? Or are we talking about the lug to lug distance(not strap size).


----------



## Qweevox (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, my left wrist is 7 3/4. Is the average wrist size really about 7.25''? I guess I never really thought about it...googled it and found this.

http://www.strengthcats.com/bodycalculator.htm

...and they can tell all that from a wrist?


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

6.5" with a 44mm PAM90....


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Joukowski said:


> 6.5" with a 44mm PAM90....


A great watch, lovely pic.
Far too big for your wrist (IMO) but if you're loving it, :-!


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

:-d Yes, for some reason I just love the PAM90. I'm not skinny - just got skinny ass wrists - If anyone knows any wrist exercises or even better, any stuff I can rub on to make 'em grow bigger?


----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

Joukowski said:


> :-d Yes, for some reason I just love the PAM90. I'm not skinny - just got skinny ass wrists - If anyone knows any wrist exercises or even better, any stuff I can rub on to make 'em grow bigger?


Try some ironing:










:-d :-d :-d


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

rescue diver said:


> Try some ironing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DW-5600E (Jul 29, 2006)

rescue diver said:


> Try some ironing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What humble beginnings for Arnie, ironing his shirts.

1. Mr Universe
2. Hollywood Megastar
3. Governor of California

He has excelled in every field of endeavour.


----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

4. Mr. Olympia (several times)b-)


----------



## Qweevox (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone should turn this into a poll. I'm curious.


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

5'9", wrist size 6.75". Also, my wrists are wide and flat, so the shape can differ as well. I'm comfy wearing anything up to 44mm, depending on the design (Sinn U1), but my sweet spot is around the 39-40mm mark.

Actually, I'm usually on the last but one hole on a medium length watchstrap, so the mythical 'average' is probably in the 7-7.25" range assuming that a medium strap is intended to fit the average wrist size on one of the middle couple of holes. It also makes the range of wrist sizes it is intended to fit probably 6.5" to 7.75" approx.


----------



## donrikkles (Feb 28, 2007)

5'10" - 170 - 7.5 in. wrist.

And big watches still look funny on me.


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

6'1" 250 7 3/4" wrist. I also like long walks on the beach and scenic bike rides.


----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

Qweevox said:


> Someone should turn this into a poll. I'm curious.


So why don´t YOU post a poll?;-)


----------



## spvwolfy (Feb 12, 2007)

*I have 6 1/2 inch wrists.*


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

7.25 inch here as well (always figured I was about average wrist size).

This has always been one of my "You might be a WIS if...." lines. Hey, who else knows their wrist size? C'mon...... this just ain't normal :-d.


----------



## tomtom (Mar 18, 2007)

about 6 3/4 Inch I think.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Checkin in with 7.75" wrist here.
Peace,
Preston


----------



## sounder (Feb 21, 2006)

5`11 , 16 STONE, AND 8 1/4 WRIST b-)


----------



## watchlover07 (Mar 25, 2007)

stuffler said:


> Imho this question can't lead to any result, nobody knows the "average" wrist size. :think:


Hi Mike, I need some help. My wrist is about 7,25 inch. Normally I wear watches in teh size of 40, 41 or 42 mm. Now I consider to order the Steinhart B-Uhr which is 47 mm as you know. However there is a possibility the buy it and send it back when it is too big, I think it is better to aks some members who have more knowledge about this matter. What is your opinion about this. Is a watch of 42 mm the limit when your wrist is 7,25 inch and should the Steinhart be too much of it? Best regards and thak you for your help in advance. Wil


----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

Sinn Uhrenfan07 said:


> Hi Mike, I need some help. My wrist is about 7,25 inch. Normally I wear watches in teh size of 40, 41 or 42 mm. Now I consider to order the Steinhart B-Uhr which is 47 mm as you know. However there is a possibility the buy it and send it back when it is too big, I think it is better to aks some members who have more knowledge about this matter. What is your opinion about this. Is a watch of 42 mm the limit when your wrist is 7,25 inch and should the Steinhart be too much of it? Best regards and thak you for your help in advance. Wil


Maybe you should start a new thread because this one here is already 3 weeks oldb-)

Joern


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I don´t know what is too much for a 7,25 wrist. It comes near to a matter of tast. A 47mm watch wouldn´t fit my shirts so I never to buy a watch with a diameter * 42mm. 47mm is pretty b i g :-d


----------



## Qweevox (Apr 2, 2007)

Sinn Uhrenfan07 said:


> Hi Mike, I need some help. My wrist is about 7,25 inch. Normally I wear watches in teh size of 40, 41 or 42 mm. Now I consider to order the Steinhart B-Uhr which is 47 mm as you know. However there is a possibility the buy it and send it back when it is too big, I think it is better to aks some members who have more knowledge about this matter. What is your opinion about this. Is a watch of 42 mm the limit when your wrist is 7,25 inch and should the Steinhart be too much of it? Best regards and thak you for your help in advance. Wil


It is a matter of personal taste. However, the vast majority of watch enthusiast have your size wrist (7.25). I conducted a poll here and on the Omega forum and found that most people fell between 6.50"-7.25", obviously the watch companies know this and produce large watches. Think about it in a ratio of watch size/ wrist size&#8230;

A 47mm watch would have just a hair more presence on your wrist than a 41mm watch would have on a person with 6.5". People with 6.5" wrist wear divers all the time&#8230;most of regular sized divers would measure around 41mm.

In the end it is what you like, but I don't think a 47mm watch would be too big for your wrist.


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

Newbie here... 

... but I'm 6' & 225#... wrists are big and I have a hard time finding fixed/steel bands that fit. My wrists are 8-7/16" or 214.313mm ... most bands are too small. <|


----------



## dabutcha76 (Jul 16, 2007)

1m93 (6ft 4"), 115 kilos (250something pounds), and a 21cm5mm wrist (8.5")

Amazingly, my "tiny" 39 mm Stowa Antea wears just fine with my proportions :-!


----------



## SonnyD (Jul 7, 2007)

Another smaller guy here, I'm 5'7" and about 180lbs......my watch wrist is about 7.25-7.50. I've just done a rough measurement of where I wear my watch. Most everyone I know wears their watch WAY TOO LOOSE for me. They all wonder how I can wear a watch so tight? I can't stand for my watch to be sliding around on my wrist, down over my wrist bone, and back up and turning. I know a lot of people who seem to like them that way though.
Seems like I fall into the "Average" range again:-d

Regards Sonny


----------



## goldendragon (Sep 14, 2007)

its unfair! i'm 5'7" and i have 6.3 wrist only. im not fat but i have 15.75 biceps flexed. i read that there's no way to make your forearms much larger. blame it on genetics. i have my dad's 6 wrist instead of my mom's 7.5


----------



## Bluntside (Dec 22, 2007)

329 lbs with 6'39'', wrist: 8.3 Im a big chunk of meat:-!


----------



## topazbullet (Oct 2, 2007)

6'2", 5.5" wrists... I'm extremely gangly. you won't believe the trouble I have finding dress shirts that fit.


----------



## jockeys (May 14, 2009)

6' even, about 240 pounds. measures my wrist last night and it's 8.3"

usually I prefer large dive watches.


----------



## Avro Arrow (Jul 17, 2013)

5'9" tall, 185lbs. I measured 7.25" myself.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

I think a poll will make it easier to gauge the average wrist size.

After Googling it, the average wrist size comes out to be 6.5".


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy Thread Resurrection Batman!!! After six years the average American wrist size has probably gone up another 1/4 inch... along with their average waist size.


----------



## PanzerOrange (May 24, 2013)

my wrist is bigger than yours.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

7.2 inch wrists and I always thought they were the scrawniest wrists ever.


----------



## penguinboy25 (Aug 29, 2013)

5'11 175lbs and 6.75 wrist. Internet sites 6.5 as average. I would say 6.5 - 7 inches sounds like a pretty reasonable average range. According to that my wrist is smack dab in the middle average, and that doesn't stop me from wearing a big seawolf. haha..


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Does that include Women?

The average height in the US is usually listed at 5'9-5'10. However, that includes old people and many people of Asian and Mexican heritage. Among white males in my generation (I'm 35) I would guess the average height at 5'11 to 6'0.

I measured my wrist at 6.8 to 6.9 inches and it seems a little on the small size. I'd guess around 7.25 for the average, 5'11 US white male under 40 (not including overweight people).

Of course, this is an international forum. A large pool of WUS would be interesting...



TempusExMachina said:


> I think a poll will make it easier to gauge the average wrist size.
> 
> After Googling it, the average wrist size comes out to be 6.5".


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I have 6.75 wrists and almost all straps are too long and leave way too much tag.


----------



## hovebomber (Jul 14, 2013)

5'6", 120lbs, 6" wrists. I'm an adult in a kid's body!


----------



## stgermaine (Jan 19, 2013)

5' 9", 150 lbs, 6.25"


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

5'8", 160lbs, 6.5" wrist.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

The nerd in me says that it's a shame that some measure of how frame size - like chest width - wasn't included. Weight's not terribly good because it can be bone and muscle or fat. I'm 5-10 and 210lbs with a 46 chest - and my bet is we'd get a very nice smooth plot of wrist vs ribcage/chest. Graphs are fun!


----------



## eb1712 (Feb 15, 2006)

5'-10" with 7.25" wrists...


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

7.25"


----------



## DJHolland (Jan 21, 2012)

Just under 9", I'm 6' 260lbs. Wrist size unchanged since I was 18 and about 40lbs lighter then - long time ago  Ring size not changed either, 13.5 for riht hand ring finger, 13 even for left. Pant size steady at 36" for past 20 yrs.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

5'11", 300#, 8.25" wrist, 36" sleeve, 28" inseam. I'm an adult in an ape's body


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

6'4 ~170lbs about 6.5in wrist. Last year it used to be around 6.25 inches but I've been trying to gain weight and workout my forearms more in the gym so I guess it's paying off.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Can someone make a 2d or 3d correlation matrix already


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

pinkybrain said:


> I measured my wrist at 6.8 to 6.9 inches and it seems a little on the small size. I'd guess around 7.25 for the average, 5'11 US white male under 40 (not including overweight people)....


Not trying to be funny, but doesn't excluding overweight people from the US population mean you're going to be skewing the figures quite substantially?


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

6'1", 8" wrist on the dot.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

7.5"
it's not the size that counts, it's how you wear it - or so they say.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

jtstav said:


> 6'4 ~170lbs about 6.5in wrist. Last year it used to be around 6.25 inches but I've been trying to gain weight and workout my forearms more in the gym so I guess it's paying off.


Unless you're wearing your watch up near your elbow, that's not muscle on your wrist. Maybe you grew more hair? ")


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

shnjb said:


> Can someone make a 2d or 3d correlation matrix already


Yes dammit! Want to see the relation to height, weight and wrist sizes. You know what they say about wrist sizes.....


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

5'10 225 7.25 left 7.5 right


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

Slightly unrelated.....I read an interesting article about wrist size in boxing, and its relation to the ability of a fighter to maintain power whilst being able to vary their mass for different weight divisions.
The 5'6" 145lb Manny Pacquiao was an example of this with his 8" wrist. Essentially a big boned frame within in a smaller sized man...considering his other vital stats.

A slight anomaly were the 6'7" 260lb klitchko brothers with 7.5" wrists.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

5'11'" with a wrist of 6,3 inches(16cm). Though, female if that matters for your average calculations.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

MarkingTime said:


> Unless you're wearing your watch up near your elbow, that's not muscle on your wrist. Maybe you grew more hair? ")


I nearly spit out my coffee in laughter...

On another not to a post below about his right wrist being larger I noticed my left wrist is a we bit smaller and I attribute this to wearing dive watches. I do not sure if there is any validity to this...


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

Just to throw gas on the fire...

6' 3" 240lbs. 7.75 "winter" 8.0 "summer" wrists.
Played baseball all my life and have done some pretty serious lifting so I guess I'm not surprised the pounding on my youthful scrawny bones has put me near the top of this list, lol. Who's to say what they were measuring when I was pushing 270, lmao.

James


----------



## cormier33 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm 5'8", 176 lbs and have a 7 1/8" wrist


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Im a gym rat bodybuilder wannabe so during my bulk I usually hover around 180-185lbs, my wrist size is 7.25in. At the end of my cut 155-160 my wrists only slightly shrink to 7.15in...and all my watches seem slightly loose, hehe.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

I think there's no significant muscle mass on elbows.
Mostly just bones and fat.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess I'd better use imperial to keep the theme:

5'10"
198 lb
7 1/4" wrist

Interesting that wrist size is often used to estimate a person's natural frame size (size of bones).

*Men with a height over 5'5":
*
Wrist size 5.5" to 6.5" = small
Wrist size 6.5" to 7.5" = medium
Wrist size over 7.5" = large

In the absence of any real supporting data, I would guess the average adult male wrist size is 7" to 7 1/4" and getting bigger by generation?


----------



## //Napoleon// (Mar 22, 2012)

This thread is pretty weird...
5'10" 170lbs. 6.7 wrists


----------



## itteru (Feb 8, 2014)

6' 150 lbs 6.25 wrists

I used to hate having small wrists but now I realize I can pull off vintage pieces much better than the huge guys. A 36mm datejust is just about perfect size.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

//Napoleon// said:


> This thread is pretty weird...
> 5'10" 170lbs. 6.7 wrists


Yes, and it often shows up in poll form - which lets you compare at a glance over the years!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wrist-width-poll-93160.html (no traction at the poll...)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/poll-what-your-wrist-size-60434.html (7" seems to be the winner in 2007)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-your-wrist-size-163946.html (6.5" to 7" wins in 2008, this poll used overly-large steps)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/poll-wrist-size-788632.html (7.5" seems to be the winner in 2012)

I'm sure there are others.


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

5'10" 165 my wrist is 7.25


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

ken_sturrock said:


> Yes, and it often shows up in poll form - which lets you compare at a glance over the years!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wrist-width-poll-93160.html (no traction at the poll...)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/poll-what-your-wrist-size-60434.html (7" seems to be the winner in 2007)
> ...


Wow, a 7 1/2" average is pretty hard to believe when you start considering the fact that such a huge number on this thread and elsewhere are 6.5 or less.

I guess, I guess.

James


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah seems like it's closer to 6.5 as everyone complains when a new watch comes out that isn't 38mm or smaller. I'm 7.25.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

it would have been great to do a poll for wrist size with this thread. 

5'11" very little fat on me and I have 7.5" wrist. And trust me you can have fat wrists. I see them all the time in here in pictures.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

jamestownoasis said:


> Wow, a 7 1/2" average is pretty hard to believe when you start considering the fact that such a huge number on this thread and elsewhere are 6.5 or less.


I think that you're right. Few who create polls on WUS are worried about consistency with the past (if they are even aware of the past) and, of course, the responding group is entirely self-selected.



MarkingTime said:


> Yeah seems like it's closer to 6.5 as everyone complains when a new watch comes out that isn't 38mm or smaller. I'm 7.25.


Also, some of the self-selected respondents (in polls or regular threads) are a lot louder than others...


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

ken_sturrock said:


> I think that you're right. Few who create polls on WUS are worried about consistency with the past (if they are even aware of the past) and, of course, the responding group is entirely self-selected.
> 
> Also, some of the self-selected respondents (in polls or regular threads) are a lot louder than others...


are we talking watch polls or politics?:-d


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

Stellite said:


> are we talking watch polls or politics?:-d


Yes!


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

6 7/8...but I know how to use it  

LOL, the lameness of the double entendre is killing me!

174mm if you prefer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valgolfs (Jul 14, 2011)

6', 205lbs, 7.25 wrist


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

6'3', 195lbs and 7 3/8" wrist. And yes, I agree with one of the above posters who was disagreeing with the idea you can't have fat on your wrists. Tons of pics folks toss up on this site I'm like "whoa, that's a huuuugeee bi....wrist".

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

We're still talking about wrists here right?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

It would be good to know body fat percentage.

Wrist size seems to be heavily affected by fat although bone thickness is the biggest difference


----------



## Rinaldi (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm 6.0, 150 lbs and have 6.5 wrist.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Bringing this up again as I was curious and searched for it.

5-9, 185, my right is 7.25 my left is 7.5. I'm right handed and thought that my right would be bigger but then I remembered breaking my left wrist when I was 16, the doc told me it would heal stronger and a bit bigger.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm 6' tall, weigh 160 lbs, and have 6" wrists. I'm pretty damn skinny.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

6' tall 200 pounds and 8" wrists. My "reach" is 10"...:



I use this as my "ruler" when I am in a store and want to measure something. That's a 40" TV...? Let's see....

I think this is a most useful stat to look at - wrist size compared to hand size. I was the only kid in middle school (we used to call it junior high) who could pick up a basketball with one hand.

My wife used to give me a hard time about it. Now it's like, "Come over here and measure this dresser, wlll you?".


----------



## gjku hgfdg (Jul 16, 2016)

5'11, 82kg and I have 7 inch wrists.


----------



## rugbymatt (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll play. 

6' 4" 250lbs. 7 7/8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

6 feet, 250 lbs, 8 1/3. Yes, fat wrists. I've had to add links to some of my older watches. I'm aiming to drop 30 by spring to rid myself of muffin top hand cleavage.


Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

5'11" 240 lbs. 8.25" wrists.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

There was another thread here at WUS with a wrist-size poll (and several hundred respondents). IIRC, the average size on that poll was somewhere between 6-3/4 and 7 inches.

I'm not in that range though - I'm under it. 5'11", 155 lbs, 6-1/4 inch wrists. And well past the "still growing" phase of life...


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

6.25 here


----------



## iB_071996 (Jul 23, 2016)

6 and 3/4 ...


----------



## Lewiston (Apr 12, 2010)

6'2" 250 lbs. 8.25" - 8.5" depending on time of year


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

1.88m, 85kg, 18cm wrist (6'2, 187lb, 7" wrist)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't know precisely how large my wrist is.
On most two piece straps I use no more than the third hole.
In many cases the first or second.
I have two Nato straps. When they are on my wrist the end of the 
strap comes up close to the watch. 
As close as I can measure I get 8 5/8 maybe 8 3/4.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

5'-9", 180, 7-3/8"


----------



## Damir Galic (Jul 30, 2016)

7in (18cm) if I squeeze the fat out. 8in (21cm) without squeezing.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

6'-2" 220. 8.5"

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

5'10" 72kg 7" wrist.


----------



## Goober (Aug 9, 2013)

Funny that we all have pre conceived notions on our size. I'm 5'9", 205, and my size right now sits at 7 1/2 but in the winter I'm down to 7-71/4 due to the colder weather. I always thought I had small wrists and worried that certain watches would look too dominate on my wrist but that hasn't been the case.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

1.2..... Oh wait you said wrist. 6.5"


----------



## Worksjo (Dec 29, 2015)

6'2" 230lb 7.75" wrist. I really like my wrist size when it comes to watches. I can wear down to about 38mm without it looking too small and up to about a 47mm before it gets too big for me. 42 is my comfortable sweet spot though.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I am 6'2" 250lbs and I have ~8" wrist

shown wearing my bday gift Bulova moonwatch..


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

5'9", 4064lbs, 17"


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

1m82, 88kg, 17,5cm


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

When it gets hot my wrist swells up to about 7.5" but after a swim in a cold lake they shrink down to around 6.5.

My wife tells me I'm pretty average sized but that they're perfect.


----------



## SilverKast (Jan 25, 2013)

6', 220 - 7.5"


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Wish I could go back to 2007 (when this thread was started) and pick up a few watches!


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

Since I always seemed to have the smallest or close to the smallest wrists on any team I have ever played on at 6'2" 185 lbs and a little over 7 1/2" wrist. Which is a little below average for my height and weight. I looked up the US average wrist size for men and it is 7.2". The average woman's wrist is around 6.5". Does this mean watch collectors have generally smaller wrists?


----------



## Mallard75 (Jul 26, 2020)

Avengeance said:


> Well.. what is average? I have a 7 3/4" wrist and I always thought that was a pretty good size wrist compared to most. Then I read somewhere on here someone had a 8" wrist... got me thinking about what is average?
> 
> Well?





Avengeance said:


> Well.. what is average? I have a 7 3/4" wrist and I always thought that was a pretty good size wrist compared to most. Then I read somewhere on here someone had a 8" wrist... got me thinking about what is average?
> 
> Well?


I'm 5' 8" tall, 235lbs with a 10.5" wrist and have a difficult time finding bracelets that fit. I had the largest Apple watch and I had to use the last hole...lol


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Mallard75 said:


> I'm 5' 8" tall, 235lbs with a 10.5" wrist and have a difficult time finding bracelets that fit. I had the largest Apple watch and I had to use the last hole...lol


you sure you got it right? I've never seen anyone with that wrist size.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

5’10 , 211 lb, 7 3/8 in. Wrists.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

One of the few necro-threads that still has a hint of relevance today (average wrist size), though will follow the pattern of presentation established thus far...--178cm/77kg/*18mm* (or, roughly) 5'10"/170#s/*7"*


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll add 6.11 with 300 pounds and close to 9" wrists. As my wrists are more flat than round, a 40mm watch looks a little lost on me.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Simple, I consider a 7" wrist about average for a man. Anything over 7.5 is very big, and anything under 6.5 is very small. Just for the record, mine is 6 7/8". That said, the USA are pretty much a nation of people who enjoy their food ( I am being polite) so their wrists may be a little larger on average.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

6.5 inches when not engorged with blood.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I had an 8 inch wrist at 6'2" but, after losing some weight, I'm down to about a 7.75 inch / 1.97 cm wrist


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

INAMINUTE said:


> Simple, I consider a 7" wrist about average for a man. Anything over 7.5 is very big, and anything under 6.5 is very small. Just for the record, mine is 6 7/8". That said, the USA are pretty much a nation of people who enjoy their food ( I am being polite) so their wrists may be a little larger on average.


"Average wrist size" depends only upon the sample population, nothing else. The average wrist size in Stafford, one of the most overweight areas in Britain, itself the second fattest nation in Europe (behind Malta, which has a smaller population than... Stafford), is probably 8-9". The average wrist size in Tokyo is probably 6-6.5".

Since watches are mostly sold worldwide, choosing one down is to taste rather than being made-to-measure. Luckily, manufacturers make more watches in more sizes than ever these days.


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> "Average wrist size" depends only upon the sample population, nothing else. The average wrist size in Stafford, one of the most overweight areas in Britain, itself the second fattest nation in Europe (behind Malta, which has a smaller population than... Stafford), is probably 8-9". The average wrist size in Tokyo is probably 6-6.5".


This is a really important point: "average" means different things in different regions. I'm 6'1" and have 7.5" wrists, so maybe average for my height/location (US). But asians are typically smaller in height and build so I would expect "average" to be smaller. Likewise I would think most Samoans would be larger. Hard to extrapolate "average" world wide!


----------

